# key fob/weird problems



## jasong (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi all,
My wife has an 2002 Altima 3.5 and has had a funky problem off and on with her windows roling down by themselves, outer lights flashing, doors locking by themselves, etc. etc.
The first time it happened (last summer, almost exactly a year ago) we took it to the dealer and they said the key fob sensor was messed up and they fixed that and reprogrammed the key fob. All was well until a few weeks ago it has started doing the same thing.
Any one have any similar experiences, any ideas of what is causing this? Any advice? Pity for us?  
Thanks for the help, glad I found this forum


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

has to be a problem with the key fob because it controls all those functions. push unlock and the lights will flash. hold unlock down and the front windows roll down. if it is doing it on its own it is a nissan problem. if you are unknowingly holding the button down its your problem. just take it to the dealer cause it could be the receiver and not the fob. my $0.02


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

maybe the battery is low and that is causing the keyfob to act and do those things.
otherwise, take it back to dealer and tell them to fix it and see you next year again.


----------



## jasong (Sep 14, 2005)

*key fob problems*

Thanks to everyone for the replies. We will probably bite the bullet and take it back in to the dealer.
It is strange though-- the lights blink, then the windows go down, then the doors lock. If you reach thru the window to unlock the door, then open the door, the built-in security alarm goes off. I agree that its probably a receiver problem.


----------

